
Deep Learning-Based Face Pose Recovery - headalgorithm
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.13102
======
gnat
Nice. Their key insight: "Inspired by the observation that the faces under
close poses look similar, we reformulate the facial pose estimation as a label
distribution learning problem, considering each face image as an example
associated with a Gaussian label distribution rather than a single label"

